# Anyone Want Avatars and Siggys Made??



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

I am trying hard to keep my mind off of the test I have in accounting that I'm freaking out over. 

So I thought I would occupy myself and mess around with photoshop a little bit!! 

Would anyone like me to make them an Avatar or a Siggy?? 

Just let me know what you want it to say, if anything, and give me pictures to use! 

Here are some examples of what I can do!


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone?? I'm pretty good at it! Honestly, lol.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Do you HAVe to have pics? I don't have any.  But I'd really like a siggy with an Orange Dalmation. ^.^


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

Tail type? What would you like the siggy to say?


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

VT or HM. I like both. ^.^ 

"Campaign Betta" please.


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

Here you go! I hope you like it!! I can do a matching avatar, let me know if you want anything changed!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do mine please! all five of my betta's =)
oceanist:
























luna:








chili pepper:








lunar:
























strawberry:
























just to add-on here is a pic of oceanist and strawberry together:








can let it say my username? or steel reaper1507?
thx if you can =]


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you soooo much!!!  I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Could you please do one of my Bruce? Thanks!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww he was banned D= why?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wiccan Wisdom is a scammer formerly known as Zenandra, Miharu and FeistyFins.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

who's that? (please tell me it is not another midnight betta thing, maybe she has changed)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Zenandra has nothing to do with midnightbettas.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

So sad that he was a scammer, his pics where cool.


----------

